# How to get stream from web camera to web page?



## justwantask (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello everybody,

Sorry for my english, I will be brief, can someone tell best solution for streaming live video from USB web camera to http (web site) except VLC, using FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm not sure if it supports webcams but multimedia/mencoder may be able to do it.


----------



## justwantask (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you, i will try it.


----------

